# Taster at Manchester Velodrome



## Matthew_T (8 Jan 2012)

On the 22nd I am going to be going to the velodrome for my first go at track cycling. From there I will be working towards my accreditation.
I have a few questions to those of you who have done this course before.

Gear questions:
What does the Dolan Track bike look like?
What do the pedals/shoes look like?
How does the gearing work?
Can you use any helmet when you have taken the visor off it?

General questions:
Are you helped on/off the bike?
What skills are you required to learn?
Is it hard to get accredited?
Are the other 14 cyclists any good?


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2012)

Look at Dolan web site -bog standard track bikes with Navigator Wheels.

Pedals are Look Delta - so if you don't have these you will need to hire shoes.

No gears. Fairly standard gear and easy to turn - I spin out on them - not sure of the inches. 84 ish

Any helmet no visor.

No, you get on the bike by holding onto the rails
Follow what the coach says
Not particularly hard but you need to show competence.
On the taster the 'experience' of cyclists will vary. If you go for accreditation, then it's likely to be more experienced.

Keep an eye out on here for CC Forum events - we do 2 hours coached training.

Advise.

1 Don't go slow on the banking
2 Do not undertake
3 Look behind before changing line
4 Don't stop pedalling !


----------



## Paul_L (8 Jan 2012)

let me know how you get on.

A group of work colleagues are booked for mid February.

Can't wait!


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Jan 2012)

Thanks Fossy, I understand that you go at quite a brisk pace (30mph) because anything below 18 and you will fall on the banking. This should be relatively easy indoors but do you suggest that I build up my fitness before hand? And get used to riding at they speed on the roads?
(I can ride at 18/20 on the roads easily without a headwind, but should I up my game and try for 25/30 on the flats?)
I have seen a vid on Youtube and the professionals easily get up to 40 (which I wont do).

And I will keep you updated Paul_L.


----------



## gaz (8 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> Don't stop pedalling !


THIS!!


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2012)

Matt you will be fine.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2012)

General speed is 20 ish I'd guess, upto 25. You will only slip on the banking if you go slow - like 15 or less - can't tell as no speedo. 

Corners you tend to pedal hard round as it's like riding a hill, then ease off on the straight.


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> General speed is 20 ish I'd guess, upto 25. You will only slip on the banking if you go slow - like 15 or less - *can't tell as no speedo.*
> 
> Corners you tend to pedal hard round as it's like riding a hill, then ease off on the straight.


 You can hire a speedo (£2! OMG).

Got the technique though.  Hard into the corner, maintain speed, ease off out of the corner and on the flats.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jan 2012)

You can hire a speedo???? Wouldn't have thought they would allow it as they don't want anything that could potentially fall off and/or distract a rider and cause a pile-up.

Great fun on the boards, you'll have a blast. As for accreditation... unsure but I *think* you need to get in an organised group so you can do the skills required. Unless they put you in that group then you won't be getting accredited on your first go (may be talking complete ar$e though... as has been known in the past!).


----------



## colly (9 Jan 2012)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> You can hire a speedo???? Wouldn't have thought they would allow it as they don't want anything that could potentially fall off and/or distract a rider and cause a pile-up.
> 
> Great fun on the boards, you'll have a blast. As for accreditation... unsure but I *think* you need to get in an organised group so you can do the skills required. Unless they put you in that group then you won't be getting accredited on your first go (may be talking complete ar$e though... as has been known in the past!).


 
I think, but am not sure, that they fit a transponder (transmitter? transducer? transvestite? trans something or other anyway) to the bike and time you via their equipment.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jan 2012)

Yes Colly, a transponder is what I read on the website. It would be good if we could use something like that on the roads to map our rides (a smaller and easier to use version of GPS).


----------



## colly (9 Jan 2012)

Matthew, if you enjoy your track session keep your eyes open for sessions organised from here. I sorted a couple out last year and will probably be arranging one again soon.


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Jan 2012)

Thanks Colly, I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Steve H (10 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> Matthew, if you enjoy your track session keep your eyes open for sessions organised from here. I sorted a couple out last year and will probably be arranging one again soon.



Yes please Colly!


----------



## 2old2care (13 Jan 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Thanks Fossy, I understand that you go at quite a brisk pace (30mph) because anything below 18 and you will fall on the banking. This should be relatively easy indoors but do you suggest that I build up my fitness before hand? And get used to riding at they speed on the roads?
> (I can ride at 18/20 on the roads easily without a headwind, but should I up my game and try for 25/30 on the flats?)
> I have seen a vid on Youtube and the professionals easily get up to 40 (which I wont do).
> 
> And I will keep you updated Paul_L.


 Check out You Tube, there's a guy on there bunny hopping up the banking, without any forward motion. You don't need to achieve those speeds to stay on the banking, I'll be amazed ( unless you're very fit and strong ) if anyone in the group achieves 30mph


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Jan 2012)

What an amazing evening! Took me a little while to get used to the 'keep pedalling' thing, but really took to the track and the bike well.

The majority of the other cyclists were just pootling around or not of a very high fitness level, so I was soaring around the track overtaking everyone. I was even going up to the top of the banking!

This session hasnt gone towards my accreditation but the 2 hours sesh in February will.

In all I really enjoyed the track and apart from getting very hot, felt comfortable going up to the top and picking up speed with the knowledge of not having any brakes. Brill day!


----------



## gaz (22 Jan 2012)

Did you get a thrown out of the seat moment? scared the crap out of me the first time it happened to me.


----------



## colly (22 Jan 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> What an amazing evening! Took me a little while to get used to the 'keep pedalling' thing, but really took to the track and the bike well.
> 
> The majority of the other cyclists were just pootling around or not of a very high fitness level, so I was soaring around the track overtaking everyone. I was even going up to the top of the banking!
> 
> ...


 
Isn't it odd how just going round and round on a bike can be so much fun. See you in Feb.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Jan 2012)

colly said:


> Isn't it odd how just going round and round on a bike can be so much fun. See you in Feb.


 Yes, the problem is when someone is in front of you though! 

A guy did fall off near the end though, had to avoid the bike. He seemed okay but he ruined the track (scratches and marks). I believe he went into the back of someone. Good to see he was fine after.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Jan 2012)

gaz said:


> Did you get a thrown out of the seat moment? scared the crap out of me the first time it happened to me.


 A few times yes. I attempted to stand on the pedals and accellerate hard but I felt the front wheel slipping so remained in the seat. I dont think the track is designed for someone of my weight to accellerate hard.

I have got the technique of slowing down though, resist the pedalling a little.


----------



## colly (22 Jan 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Yes, the problem is when someone is in front of you though!


 
TBH I don't find that a problem. Being slow and all.


----------



## cyclegeek (22 Jan 2012)

This is something I've always wanted to do. It sounds so much fun.


----------



## colly (23 Jan 2012)

cyclegeek said:


> This is something I've always wanted to do. It sounds so much fun.


 
Come along: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-velodrome-sat-18th-feb.93273/

We could do with upping the numbers.

Let me know on the thread and I'll bung your name down.


----------



## SBaxter (23 Jan 2012)

Matt,

I was on the SQT after the taster session! As I was waiting I heard a clatter on the far bend and saw a rider slide a bit! And your right he scratched the track a bit! 

Glad you enjoyed it! Working through your slips can be fun...

I would recommend you book all your sessions in advance at this time of year, otherwise you will get a slip then have to wait over a month for your next session and you can easily loose the confidence on the track within a couple of weeks! I ride every Saturday or Sunday and can tell when I miss a week.

Once you are accredited getting on the track is easy for the SQTs hardly need to book but I found getting through the slips took forever because of most sessions being full months in advance. 

Hope that helps and see you on the track  

Scott


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Jan 2012)

Thanks SBaxter

I am going to try and go on as many forum rides as possible as they are 2 hours long. If you had noticed me then we could have had a little chat. The riders after my group looked quite feirce and they all had thousand pound bikes!


----------



## SBaxter (25 Jan 2012)

Don't be fooled by the bikes! All the gear and no idea can be said for some  

The forum rides will be great for getting used to the track! 2 hrs is a great workout as well, you can cover a fair few miles without the worry of wind or rain!  

I am there most Sunday sqt's so if your there give me a shout, I am the tall skinny guy with big spikey hair normally wearing nalani gear.


----------



## Crimmey (25 Jan 2012)

Just trying to think who u are as I do alot of the sunday SQT's although I don't think I'd see much of your hair.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Jan 2012)

Crimmey said:


> Just trying to think who u are as I do alot of the sunday SQT's *although I don't think I'd see much of your hair*.


 +1
Normally I wouldnt be looking for someones hair. But for you I will make an acception.


----------



## Paul_L (30 Jan 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> What an amazing evening! Took me a little while to get used to the 'keep pedalling' thing, but really took to the track and the bike well.
> 
> The majority of the other cyclists were just pootling around or not of a very high fitness level, so I was soaring around the track overtaking everyone. I was even going up to the top of the banking!
> 
> ...


 
Great stuff. I can't wait for my taster session now on Thursday 16th Feb. Shame about the CC session on the 18th. Can't see me getting a pass out to enter Lancashire so soon after an enemy mission two days before 

So, how's the session works if you don't mind me asking. What do they get you doing and is there any competition or TT towards the end or are you basically left to cycle round as fast / slow as many times as you like?


----------



## SBaxter (30 Jan 2012)

Paul, 

Taster session set up is as you say you get given a bit of coaching at the beginning to get up onto the boards and then you are pretty much left to it to get used to the track.. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jan 2012)

Yes Paul,

The session are basically as Baxter said. You are told how to go on the different coloured lines and at what speed you should be doing. They normally yell at you when you need to move up a board. From then on they will keep an eye on everyone and ensure noone gets into any trouble or does anything they shouldnt (like undertake like me). It is entirely up to you.

After I had a little chat with the coach, he told me to try doing a few laps just using the outside of the track and going up to the very top. I was already doing this but only to pass people.

Just have a fun time and remember that it is a taster and you dont have to go for the accreditation straight away.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (8 Feb 2012)

Matthew who was your coach on the day by the way


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Feb 2012)

KINGCUTTER said:


> Matthew who was your coach on the day by the way


 Oh god, now your asking!

It was the old guy with a little bit of hair. I believe he might have had a back problem as well. He wears glasses.

He was very helpful though and pointed me in the direction I should go to get my accreditation.


----------



## Paul_L (17 Feb 2012)

I did my first taster session last night.

A truely fantastic experience and have been buzzing ever since. I went with a group from work and we had the full session to ourselves. All of us are cyclists and i think we all tried to out do each other.

The first couple of laps when you go between the lowest two lines was a bit nerve racking and there was a couple of times i had to bail out and drop to the light blue section. But within a few laps that was sorted and by the end of the session i was perfectly comfortable riding above the adverts. A few times tried to ride right at the top but kept losing momentum going up the climb and had to drop back down to pick up speed.This was quite into the session so i was begining to get knackered by then.

Gonna book up again soon and this time try and get my blue slip.

Really, just cannot recommend this highly enough and i cannot wait to do it again.


----------



## Chutzpah (9 Mar 2012)

We hopefully have a work trip going next month, or in May. Never ridden a fixie before so that will be interesting!

There will be a real mix when we go - a couple of regular cyclists, including one who does some amateur racing, some who don't cycle but do keep fit in other ways, and some who don't really do much! Will be interesting....

I'm confident enough about my general fitness levels, but interested to see how I adjust to not having a freewheel... or brakes...


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Mar 2012)

Chutzpah said:


> I'm confident enough about my general fitness levels, but interested to see how I adjust to not having a freewheel... or brakes...


TBH it isnt much different to a road bike, you just have to plan ahead so that you are not caught out (by an emergency stop) and remember to not freewheel.
You will get used to it over the 1 or 2 hours you have riding.


----------



## Ethan (11 Mar 2012)

Damn it, Im gutted I missed the ride with you lot!
I'll be booking a taster then Im going to go on and do the accreditation. I cant wait!
Im trying to convince my friends to come along, Im a bit apprehensive about doing it my self. I get the feeling I'll either take to it very well or be completely crap.
If its the later, someone to share the embarrassment with would be ideal 

I'll keep a sharper eye out for group rides on here next time.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Apr 2012)

Still having a problem finding a velodrome in NE... any clues?
Just found list on Wikipedia... none in NE apart from...

"Gypsies Green Velodrome in South Shields (semi-derelict)"

Last known picture but not clear if it's still there... talk of it being sold for a hotel site.


----------



## colly (17 Apr 2012)

Just a reminder if anyone is up for a spin on the boards at Manchester:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-track-june-july.99724/


----------



## Paul_L (26 Apr 2012)

I'll look up those dates Colly and reply on that thread.

Had another taster session tonight and came away a blue slip rider!! Chuffed to bits with that, and ready to book up for the taster improver session. Loved the riding in a line session on the blue line. Was a real buzz, and could have happily ridden like that for the full hour. We were 4 and there was 12 others on the track, and occasionally this led to some navigational problems but we held it together and did the business!


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Apr 2012)

You need to try speedway next Mathew, No brakes, No gears it will be right up your street


----------



## KINGCUTTER (28 Apr 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> TBH it isnt much different to a road bike, you just have to plan ahead so that you are not caught out (by an emergency stop) and remember to not freewheel.
> You will get used to it over the 1 or 2 hours you have riding.


----------



## RAYMOND (13 Aug 2012)

I read that now the games are over,anyone can use the velodrome, does anyone know the prices off hand


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2012)

RAYMOND said:


> I read that now the games are over,anyone can use the velodrome, does anyone know the prices off hand


 
http://nationalcyclingcentre.com/p/prices


----------



## Lynnderella (16 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Still having a problem finding a velodrome in NE... any clues?
> Just found list on Wikipedia... none in NE apart from...
> 
> "Gypsies Green Velodrome in South Shields (semi-derelict)"
> ...


Gypsies Green velodrome is still there, and is hosting a cyclocross event on 23 rd December. There is a group of cyclists trying to get the track restored to its former splendor, as its the only one in the NE.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Dec 2012)

Wow, thanks Lynnderella!


----------



## Lynnderella (16 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Wow, thanks Lynnderella!


Spooky, cos I only found out about it yesterday!! We are defo gonna have a dodge along. Will post the flyer asap!


----------



## Lynnderella (16 Dec 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Wow, thanks Lynnderella!


Spooky, cos I only found out about it yesterday!! We are defo gonna have a dodge along. Will post the flyer asap!


----------



## Lynnderella (16 Dec 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/12228_10101232643479415_32676831_n.jpg
This is the link, its not well publicised, so spread the word!!


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Dec 2012)

I'm so scared at not being able to keep my legs going for some reason and bringing myself off. 

I've sprinted on turbo trainers before on fixed bikes, even beating a cycle club member on my first try, I knew I could go faster but held back a bit to ensure I wasn't going to go faster than I could keep my legs moving.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2012)

Not sure where the track in the opening past is, but there was one over at Cleckheaton (or was it Heckmondwike), not sure if it's still there???


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not sure where the track in the opening past is, but there was one over at Cleckheaton (or was it Heckmondwike), not sure if it's still there???


 
Richard - it's Heckmondiwke. Never been!


----------

